# Best ISP in Bhuvaneswar?



## vedula.k95 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello guys,
I am an Engineering student and i am planning to shift outside (leaving hostel) and i play CS GO too often,please recommend me a good ISP which can give me stable ping and with less downtime.
here are some list which i have already collected:-
*Odisha Cable net Website-*www.odishacablenet.com/contact-us.aspx
-Already contacted with the three given no in contact section
None of them responded
My budget
There are two of us in a room so yeah we will be sharing the connection
-max 1200
Priority -CS GO
location-Khandagiri


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 11, 2015)

Jetspot  Fiber offers the best plans in our city but it's availability is an issue, they only install fiber connections to localities of 50+ customers


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Jetspot  Fiber offers the best plans in our city but it's availability is an issue, they only install fiber connections to localities of 50+ customers



and how about their home low lite?
do they have any downtime and how is the ping?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 11, 2015)

i dont have a connection myself because its hard for me to get, they only setup new connection where they have an existing 50+ customers


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 12, 2015)

One of my friend's has taken jetspot connection. He is quite happy with it. They provide the mentioned speed. Downtime is very very rare as per him.

- - - Updated - - -

And recently Ortel have revised their plans. You get 1Mbps Unlimited for Rs.965. That's cheaper than OCN's 1Mbps plan.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 12, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> One of my friend's has taken jetspot connection. He is quite happy with it. They provide the mentioned speed. Downtime is very very rare as per him.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And recently Ortel have revised their plans. You get 1Mbps Unlimited for Rs.965. That's cheaper than OCN's 1Mbps plan.



my friend is using Ortel,Service is **** downtime is frequent and ping is miserable.

- - - Updated - - -

How about odisha cable net?

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> i dont have a connection myself because its hard for me to get, they only setup new connection where they have an existing 50+ customers



i didn't got it? thats the condition for fiber plan right?


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 12, 2015)

Dude just go for Jet Spot its the best ISP in BBSR.I m using it.

For more info join here -
*www.facebook.com/groups/jetspot.forum/

For Fibre 50+ but for Broadband single users can apply.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.speedtest.net/result/4825741004.png


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 13, 2015)

sumit05 said:


> Dude just go for Jet Spot its the best ISP in BBSR.I m using it.
> 
> For more info join here -
> *www.facebook.com/groups/jetspot.forum/
> ...


do you play cs go?or any other game ? whats your ping to South east asia server?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 13, 2015)

sumit05 said:


> Dude just go for Jet Spot its the best ISP in BBSR.I m using it.
> 
> For more info join here -
> *www.facebook.com/groups/jetspot.forum/
> ...



can you do this
ping lol.garena.com

and post screenshot..

Also, what plan are you using and does ping change after FUP limit over


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> can you do this
> ping lol.garena.com
> 
> and post screenshot..
> ...



My friend did a ping research by using several broadband and he suggests me wefe and yeah same question here,does ping is affected after fup?


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 14, 2015)

I m not a gamer but u can join here & ask there r lot of gamers.
*www.facebook.com/groups/jetspot.forum/


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 15, 2015)

They dont have any budget plans. BTW what's the installation charge and security deposit?


----------

